# Some of our critters..



## JenniferinFL (Jun 27, 2010)

Savannah, our collie mix, taken on a camping trip. 





Blue-bee, our blue colored stray cat. We took him in and neutered him with the idea of finding him a home, but eventually gave up and he became our cat. We weren't going to name him because we weren't keeping him, thus the weird name that just kind of evolved for him.. lol




McTavish, he's a mix of "who knows what." I found him under a porch as a sickly little pup about 10 years ago. He still looks about the same, but this is an older photo of him. 




This is Buglas, he was transported from a high kill shelter in Ohio over to a rescue in NY that we adopted him from. He's probably a Dachshund/Corgi mix, but we don't really know.




This is Kong, he's a fluffy black cat and his tongue is always sticking out like that. We adopted him from the local shelter when his owner gave him up because Kong kept getting urinary crystals. 




This is Brut-Brut. She's another one that we took in with the idea of finding her a home, but, no one ever wanted her so after a year of trying to adopt her out she just became ours. Thus the weird name, because she wasn't going to get named but one grew on her anyways..lol





I realized I don't have a photo of Wall-E our orange tabby or of Katie, the hound mix stray we took in last summer. I know I've taken tons of photos of them, but, I can't find their pictures anywhere. 

I'll add the chicken and turkey photos in here too whenever I find those.. BUT, that's the start of our critters anyhow. I'll have to get new photos of the tarantulas at some point too since their last photos are all as tiny spiderlings..
Sorry that all the photos are so edited. I went through a silly photoshop phase..


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 27, 2010)

Big family! Bless your heart for taking them in. Kong is adorable with his tongue out.


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

You've got your own cattery going there. Can't wait for the tarantula pics. I've got two Brachypelma smithi. I haven't taken any pics of mine for a while either. Wanna trade some pics for some pics?


----------



## JenniferinFL (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> You've got your own cattery going there. Can't wait for the tarantula pics. I've got two Brachypelma smithi. I haven't taken any pics of mine for a while either. Wanna trade some pics for some pics?



Haha, yes, plenty of cats! That's why I don't foster anymore or volunteer at the shelter at the moment because I end up talked into taking one home that doesn't ever leave.. And of course it's always the ones that are more 'special needs'. 3 out of the 4 cats can't eat really any commercial cat food. There's a couple better brands they can eat, but, it ends up costing more then just feeding a raw whole prey model type diet. Last night we were chopping up whole tilapia, guts and all, for the cats.. Yummy, fish heads!

I'd love to see your Brachypelma smithi.. We had a lovely one at one point, a 3" juvie we'd raised from a .5" spiderling. But, where we lived at the time our yard was quite narrow and the house was only 50' from the neighbors. It turns out our neighbors decided to treat their lawn and in the span of a week we lost a bunch of tarantulas all with the same symptoms. Fortunately now we're far enough from neighbors where we haven't had that issue anymore. But it sure makes you rethink keeping them and we haven't bought more since then. We've had about two years without issue now, so we may buy some of our favorites again that died that time. I mean, with tarantulas hundreds hatch from an eggsac for a reason, because many of them will die before they mature. But, a couple a year should really be it, not 20 at once. 
Unfortunately it's made me really disconnect from the keeping of them because I'm terrified of another massive die-off. They still get cared for, but I don't spend hours just watching them anymore. Still sickens me thinking about the 20 or so we lost in a week and the 7 more that lingered for a few months. We kept hoping if they made it to a molt that they'd be fine, but, no such luck. 
Literally my last photos of these guys were when they were in little 4" plastic cubes as .5"-1" spiderlings about 2 years ago. They look completely different now..lol
Most of them are bigger juvies now and almost ready for real enclosures rather than utilitarian type enclosures. 
Hopefully I'm officially off bed-rest tomorrow so I can haul a few outside and get some decent photos.


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2010)

What a beautiful animal family you have  They are beautiful and they are really lucky to have crossed your path


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 28, 2010)

I totally admire you for taking in so many rescue animals. That's just a great thing. Your blue cat looks like a Russian Blue purebred and your black cat looks just like my Big Bubba who died: last year. Your animals are just beautiful, and thanks for the warning because now I know not to look at any more pics from you so I won't be creeped out by the spiders...hahaha


----------



## JenniferinFL (Jun 28, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I totally admire you for taking in so many rescue animals. That's just a great thing. Your blue cat looks like a Russian Blue purebred and your black cat looks just like my Big Bubba who died: last year. Your animals are just beautiful, and thanks for the warning because now I know not to look at any more pics from you so I won't be creeped out by the spiders...hahaha



Haha, I might be nice and start a new thread for the tarantula photos with an appropriate warning.. 
I always forget that a lot of people are afraid of spiders and then end up with a really frightened guest at the house who is just pointing and making odd noises.. Then I remember.. oops..
I'll probably just add the last pup and cat photos and the chickens and turkeys to this one..


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 29, 2010)

We have a Russian Blue too! Only our Boris is much, much, much wider than your Blue-bee.

We only have four cats, but every time I go to Petsmart for food I stop in to give the shelter kitties a pet and a scratch, and virtually every time there is one there that just TUGS at the heartstrings...it's so sucky that there are SO many pets out there needing a home...so many that are great animals and deserve a loving family but were relinquished or abandoned by their owners...it's such a brutal reality.

It's comforting to know that the ones you've got will lead lives of comfort and affection, dignity and duration.


----------



## terryo (Jun 29, 2010)

Jennifer, what a wonderful person you must be to take in those strays. Bless you. I love your photohsop pictures.....very professional.


----------

